
Show HN: Get featured on a famous billboard in Times Square with 1 click - juhaszhenderson
Hey HN!<p>BroadBoard is the simplest &amp; most affordable way to get your product featured on one of the most famous billboards in Times Square. We just launched on Product Hunt: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.producthunt.com&#x2F;posts&#x2F;broadboard-times-square" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.producthunt.com&#x2F;posts&#x2F;broadboard-times-square</a>!<p>Normally advertising in Times Square requires 7-figure budgets and months-long commitments.<p>We’ve organized a partnership with the management behind the famous Thomson Reuters sign in the heart of Times Square to let startups share exciting news about their companies &amp; products on their billboard for a fraction of the cost: just $500 per feature.<p>This is one of the largest digital signs in the world (22 stories tall), adjacent from the Hard Rock Cafe and the site of the New Years Eve Ball on 43rd Street &amp; 7th Avenue. See it on Google Street View here: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;goo.gl&#x2F;jgp1W8" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;goo.gl&#x2F;jgp1W8</a>)!<p>Every BroadBoard feature comes with a feature on the Thomson Reuters billboard, a full press release, a photo of your feature on the sign, and distribution to our network of 1,400 content websites. ️<p>Really excited to share this––would love to hear your thoughts!<p><a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;broadboard.club" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;broadboard.club</a><p>–– Matt, Aaron, &amp; Frances<p>PS: This is our 11th product in our 24 in 12 months challenge, 3rd product in 2 weeks (Read about the challenge here: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;westvesey.com&#x2F;why-were-building-24-businesses-in-12-months&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;westvesey.com&#x2F;why-were-building-24-businesses-in-12-...</a>)
======
lionpride
[https://broadboard.club](https://broadboard.club) is a broken link... :(

~~~
juhaszhenderson
Are you sure? It's working for us!

